# Afghan President's Brother Assassinated by Bodyguard.



## Chopstick (Jul 12, 2011)

Im patiently awaiting Hamid Karzai's outrage...three....two....one.....

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/07/12/official-afghan-presidents-brother-killed/



> Afghan President Hamid Karzai's powerful half brother, a lightning rod for criticism of all that is wrong with the Afghan government, was assassinated by a bodyguard Tuesday at his home in the southern province of Kandahar, officials said.
> Ahmed Wali Karzai, who was head of the Kandahar provincial council, had become a political liability for the Karzai government after a series of allegations, including that he was on the CIA payroll and involved in drug trafficking. He denied the charges, and the president repeatedly defended him, denouncing accusations that his brother was involved in criminal activities in the restive south.​


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2011)

I going to rub one out. Or two. Maybe five.

Fist UBL and now this clown? I declare 2011 to be the Year of the Dead Asshole.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Wonder if Karzai will kick the security companies out now.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 12, 2011)

So who paid the guy to off Karzai scumbag brother?
Think Karzai is looking at his detail?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Wonder if Karzai will kick the security companies out now.



He has been trying to for a while  now.


----------



## alibi (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish Massoud was still alive.


----------



## fox1371 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like Christmas came early this year!


----------



## TH15 (Jul 12, 2011)

Can Karzai be next? Followed by Musharraf/Zardari? And then al-Awlaki. Then Zawahiri. Then Calderon from Mexico. Then Mullah Omar. And last but not least Gary Bettman.

In no particular order. Too many douche bags to name..


----------



## AWP (Jul 12, 2011)

alibi said:


> I wish Massoud was still alive.



If he were, you'd have never heard of Hamid Karzai.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 12, 2011)

SOWT said:


> So who paid the guy to off Karzai scumbag brother?
> ...



Haqqani Network.


----------



## moobob (Jul 12, 2011)

Good riddance.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Haqqani Network.



Or Eric Prince, I kid, I kid.


----------



## Poccington (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome news.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 16, 2011)

How many brothers does Karzai have? And I dont know that Id exactly be overjoyed to get the job here LOL.
http://www.azcentral.com/arizonarepublic/news/articles/2011/07/14/20110714afghan-karzai0714.html



> Shortly after the funeral, Karzai named another sibling, Shah Wali Karzai, to replace Ahmed Wali Karzai. The move signaled the importance of continuity in a country where power vacuums are often filled with violent confrontations. Still, the new tribal elder is a relative unknown, and it was unclear if will be as able an operator as Wali Karzai.​


----------



## pardus (Jul 16, 2011)

Mac_NZ said:


> Wonder if Karzai will kick the security companies out now.



He'll probably just replace them with Chinese bodyguards.


----------



## AWP (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish Karzai's mother were Pro-Choice.


----------



## shortbrownguy (Jul 16, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I wish Karzai's mother were Pro-Choice.


Or just swallowed...
SBG sends.


----------



## Scotth (Jul 16, 2011)

Say hello to Osama for me Ahmed.


----------

